
Ask HN: Why managers make so much money? - ffggvv
Is there anything I could do to lower they salary?
======
gigatexal
A good manager does more than just squash squabbles amongst developers he or
she helps to convey business requirements to development, inspire the team,
and meet other non-dev-y needs in the hope that a good manager helps the team
accomplish more than it could without said manager, hence the salary. Or
that's how I've always justified their salaries. There's also the experience
that they often bring to the table that usually warrants a higher wage.

------
mailslot
Management is difficult and effective managers are rare. Really good ones can
burn out quickly. Employees don't always appreciate how stressful the
responsibility, long hours, and drudgery can be. My $0.02.

~~~
ffggvv
> effective managers are rare.

Exactly. Why the others are paid though?

